# Wtb Outback Trailer



## chadd (Apr 18, 2012)

Im open to a few models, I prefer the master bed by the bathroom. If you have one for sale please post here and I will get back to you asap. Im located in los angeles but I am willing to travel for a great deal.
Thanks 
Chad


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Just a thought to improve you chances of finding what you want:

Since you say you're open to a few models, I suggest that you put the Outback model numbers you like in the posting. That tells sellers whether or not their unit meets your needs.

Good luck and good hunting!


----------

